

What's new in Radi 0.7.1 (update to my HTML5 animation app) - pavlov
http://radiapp.com/whats_new_in_v071.php

======
pavlov
I'm still steadily toiling away on my app project. Called Radi, it's a content
creation app for the modern web. It does Flash-like vector animation using
Canvas, but also video effects and JavaScript graphics coding:
<http://radiapp.com>

I just finished another update with some new features that I think are pretty
nice, so I thought I'd post it here.

It's still a free download. (Mac only for now... I've made an experimental
Windows port, but it's not close to being releasable, lots of broken stuff.)

